# Wish Upon A Star



## showjump26 (21 August 2019)

Hello, does anyone have any Wish offspring, or know of any? Iâ€™d like to know more about their temperament, movement, trainability etc.  I have a 16h coloured ISH mare who I am planning on putting in foal. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## ihatework (21 August 2019)

Heâ€™s a stallion I liked a lot when he was out competing and the foals I saw of his were nice. Iâ€™ve only known a few under saddle and they were on the sharp side. Iâ€™ve lost track of his offspring but havenâ€™t noticed many coming through the ranks which they should be doing by now - it could just be me not paying sufficient attention.

I note he is WFFS positive, so you would need to test your mare.

What is it you want to breed and what has your mare done? WUAS stud fee is reasonably cheap but that is only a part of it, who else are you considering?


----------



## showjump26 (22 August 2019)

ihatework said:



			Heâ€™s a stallion I liked a lot when he was out competing and the foals I saw of his were nice. Iâ€™ve only known a few under saddle and they were on the sharp side. Iâ€™ve lost track of his offspring but havenâ€™t noticed many coming through the ranks which they should be doing by now - it could just be me not paying sufficient attention.

I note he is WFFS positive, so you would need to test your mare.

What is it you want to breed and what has your mare done? WUAS stud fee is reasonably cheap but that is only a part of it, who else are you considering?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for replying.  Am I right in thinking WFFS is only in WB? My mare is TBx. Sheâ€™s not done a lot under saddle because she hurt her back in a freak accident (we have had a vet check this would not affect her carrying it delivering a foal).  Sheâ€™s very very quiet and level headed, has a scopey jump and very brave.  Her grandsire is Master Imp.

So far I havenâ€™t seriously considered others, WUAS is kept close to us and thatâ€™s why we first looked at him.  I like the sound of Lux Z but would need to do more research.

I want to breed something I can produce myself and compete in BE. I canâ€™t have something too highly strung because I work full time, but I do want something that can take me up the lower levels at least.


----------



## TheMule (22 August 2019)

showjump26 said:



			Thanks for replying.  Am I right in thinking WFFS is only in WB? My mare is TBx. Sheâ€™s not done a lot under saddle because she hurt her back in a freak accident (we have had a vet check this would not affect her carrying it delivering a foal).  Sheâ€™s very very quiet and level headed, has a scopey jump and very brave.  Her grandsire is Master Imp.

So far I havenâ€™t seriously considered others, WUAS is kept close to us and thatâ€™s why we first looked at him.  I like the sound of Lux Z but would need to do more research.

I want to breed something I can produce myself and compete in BE. I canâ€™t have something too highly strung because I work full time, but I do want something that can take me up the lower levels at least.
		
Click to expand...

WFFS is in TBs would be well advised to have your mare tested if you do choose a positive stallion.
I probably wouldn't use WUAS for what you want- he makes beautiful horses, but some I've seen haven't been easy.


----------



## SlinkyMinxy (4 October 2019)

If I recall correctly, the winner of one of the Badminton Grassroots sections a couple of years ago was a Wish baby - I can't remember which year or the name of the horse but it was fairly recently. 

I have a Wish daughter, who is now 9. She's out of a mare who was 7/8 TB and 1/8 Shire so although her movement is nice, it's not stunning. I've owned her since she was rising 5 but have done very little with her, due to my circumstances rather than hers! 

My mare has the most fabulous temperament and everyone comments on how sweet she is. However, she's not an inherently brave horse but although she can be a bit anxious, she is not particularly reactive so the worst you get is a bit of jiggling about on the spot. She doesn't need loads of riding or handling to stay sane - you can leave her for weeks and just get straight back on and she's not a problem. If anything, she can actually be a bit of a plod! She's easy to train and picks things up really fast. 

My mare is featured among Wish's gallery of foals on his webpage, she must only have been a few days old when the picture was taken and she looks adorable (not that I'm biased at all)!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (4 October 2019)

My friend has a really nice Wish horse. He's very sharp! Lovely smart looking horse with plenty of talent.


----------



## LEC (31 October 2019)

You have mentioned the two stallions I would not touch with a barge pole. I have sat on two WUAS as green youngsters and both liked waving their front feet a lot and they were not sufficiently talented enough to be worth bothering with. I have seen a fair few and not a single one has done much and none have been easy. I have seen probably 20 Lux Z. Every single one napped or was tricky. I had one to ride quite recently who I thought might change my opinion on them and though he wasnt sharp he had a nap in him, so my opinion hasnt changed! I just think there are nicer and easier stallions out there producing the goods.


----------

